
Biz Stone: Introducing Jelly, a New Search Engine - Osiris30
https://medium.com/the-biz-stone-collection/introducing-jelly-a-new-search-engine-47e2594ad3ff#.55fyv7ivk
======
nuggien
Isn't this the exact same thing as aardvark, which google bought and killed?

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aardvark_(search_engine)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aardvark_\(search_engine\))

------
not_kurt_godel
This appears to be a reboot of Yahoo Answers.

